# موقع ممتاز لتصميم المعدات للهندسة الكيميائية .....



## مهندس المحبة (29 مارس 2009)

من النشاطات المهمة التي نجد المهندس الكيميائي يشارك فيها بفاعلية ويكون هو العنصر الفعال فيها هي تصميم واعادة تصميم المعدات والوحدات الصناعية.

وكذلك العديد من مشاريع التخرج لطلبة الهندسة الكيميائية تدور حول هذا الموضوع، وفي مشاركتي هذه اردت ان اضع هذا الموقع الذي اتمنى ان يساعد الجمبع وخاصة المهندسين الجدد المهتمين بالتصميم حيث يوضح لهم اهم المعلومات التي يجب البحث والحصول عليها ليمكن البداية في التصميم للمعدة، كما انه يعرض النتائج بشكل منظم وسهل المتابعة.

وهذا هو الموقع: http://www.freecalc.com/​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ........


----------



## ارهينيوس (29 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع .........


----------



## LIALY (29 مارس 2009)

استاذي الكريم مهندس المحبة اشكرك بداية على الموقع بارك الله فيك لكن هل لك أن تدلني على مواقع أو كتب تعطي المعادلات المستخدمة للتصميم خاصة خاصة ماورد بهذا الموقع من تصميم 
heat exchangers design 
pumps 
valves
tanks

و بعض الامثلة و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا أختي العزيزة على الرد وأود أن أذكرك بأنه أفضل كتاب للتصميم للمهندس الكيميائي هو كتاب 
chemical engineering vol.6

وهذه روابط الكتاب إن لم يوجد لديك :

http://ifile.it/3eizwxv/crcev6ccd4thed.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/1138527...l._6__Chemical_Engineering_Design__4th_Ed.zip​
أرجو أن لاتنسيني من خالص دعائك وإن شاء الأستفادة .......


----------



## LIALY (29 مارس 2009)

أشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (29 مارس 2009)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا فيكم ومشكووووووووور على المرور ........


----------



## koke0 (30 مارس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (31 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بجهودك الكبيرة لخدمة زملائك المهندسين بشكل خاص والاخرين بشكل عام
وعدتني بان تساعدني في الحصول على معلومات عن تصميم وكلفة وحدة انتاجية لانتاج غاز الكلور المستخدم في تعقيم المياه وبطاقة انتاجية طن الى ثلاثة اطنان


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز وثق أعتقد أخي العزيز محمد عبد الواسطي بأني لم أنساك وأني أبحث لك عن موضوعك ...


----------



## فيصل التميمي (31 مارس 2009)

فعلا انت مهندس المحبة لانك دايما تتحفنا بافضل ما لديك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز فيصل وبارك الله فيك ووفقك ........


----------



## salahentp (1 أبريل 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
and by byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا وشكرا على المرور .........


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر وتقدير


----------



## hatem alhr (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هدا الموقع المميز


----------



## الخاشعة (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الكبيرة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا فيكم ومنورين الموضوع .......


----------



## مضر العبدلي (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلأ وبارك الله بك


----------



## المهندسة الغريبة (16 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدااااا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا فيكم ومنورين ........


----------



## احمدجاسم المهندس (29 أكتوبر 2010)

موقع رائع الله يبارك قيك


----------



## khalid elnaji (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ashashash (5 ديسمبر 2010)

من فضلك اريد االاشكال المختلفة التي يتكون منها flow _sheet
وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
_


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ashashash قال:


> من فضلك اريد االاشكال المختلفة التي يتكون منها flow _sheet
> وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
> _



أرجو مراجعة دورة التصميم في المواضيع المثبتة حيث أني وضعت أكثر الأشكال وبالتوفيق .......


----------



## رائد حيران (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بجهودك المبذولة في خدمة المهندسين ووفقك لمزيد من العطاء والابداع


----------



## بيرق اسماعيل (8 يناير 2011)

شو الفكرة انو لازم الواحد يرد بالأول لحتى يقدر ينزل الملف او حتى يشوفو


----------

